# Youtube Videos You Like



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 18, 2020)

We've got a couple of threads for posting images, and one for cursed videos, let's post some videos we actually like. Hidden gems are preferred, but anything you like will do. I'll start.

40k sperging.





Just funny.


----------



## Sundae (Feb 18, 2020)

Some personal favorites:


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 18, 2020)

ahhh... memories from a time long past.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Feb 18, 2020)

this is an epic video game gamer let's play gameplay gaming montage that Barron Trump uploaded to the official White House youtube channel. it got over a million views before it was unlisted.


----------



## Rob_Mercury (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Takodachi (Feb 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Angry Shoes (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Christ Cried (Feb 18, 2020)

Spider-Man YTPs


----------



## Sundae (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 22, 2020)

decided to check my favorite list on youtube too see how far it went. have videos saved from 11 years ago. will share some.


























Jesus, so many of the videos dont exist anymore. wonder what those videos were.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 26, 2020)

Every video on this channel, but especially this one.




Hell, I've even watched it for 1000th time after copying the link.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 26, 2020)

The YouTube animators (Domics, TheOdd1sOut, JaidenAnimations, etc.) are also good.


----------



## Cyclonus (Feb 27, 2020)

"Shia LaBeouf" Live - Rob Cantor
					

“SHIA LABEOUF” is a song by Rob Cantor. It tells the true story of an actual cannibal. Learn more here: http://www.robcantor.com Purchase the song on Bandcam...




					youtu.be
				




The highest production shitpost known to man.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 27, 2020)

Call Me Kevin (who is Irish) tries to translate Irish people in the news and fails.






"Think of a black man chasing you!"






I just like how ridiculous it sounds at the end.






Kids cover 46 And 2 by Tool and the young musicians do a damn good job. Especially the drummer.


----------



## Cyclonus (Feb 27, 2020)

Here in Ireland we have major problems with Travellers (pikeys) kicking the shit out of each other constantly. They also post videos on YouTube challenging each other to fights. There's tons of these, but there's only one from a man who seems to have inhaled helium whilst in the middle of a heart attack:






						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					youtu.be
				




If you're having trouble understanding that, he admits to drug dealing and _attempted_ _murder_ on a publicly viewable YouTube video. Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, this lad.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Feb 27, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> Here in Ireland we have major problems with Travellers (pikeys) kicking the shit out of each other constantly. They also post videos on YouTube challenging each other to fights. There's tons of these, but there's only one from a man who seems to have inhaled helium whilst in the middle of a heart attack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My nigga taking harder hits of helium than most drug addicts bro.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 27, 2020)

This guy plays songs on the piano for Elephants.


----------



## Hate (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 29, 2020)

Man lovingly insults his pet raven.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Lunete (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> Man lovingly insults his pet raven.


Corvids are great, even when they're assholes.  Sometimes especially when they're assholes.


----------



## hateful entity (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Cyclonus (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm not sure where else to share this, but Toad McKinley just released a huge video on the life of Francis E. Dec Esq. which I find intriguing:






Toad hasn't really released any new content for months, but it's like he's going for the quality over quantity route.


----------



## NSJAP (Nov 18, 2020)

https://youtu.be/-y_A7EqCL-Q


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jell0 (Feb 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SuiSui1 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Mar 10, 2021)

Late to the party, but can’t stop listening/watching.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Mar 20, 2021)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Nick Gars (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 21, 2021)

Glink is pretty based for an autist.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 27, 2021)

I always come back to this one.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 30, 2021)

edit: these guys have a very calm way of interacting. I hope you enjoyed the anal bead ripstart story though


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 5, 2021)

Arnold & Stallone review movies


----------



## Kay's Boiled Beef (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## American Epicenter (Aug 11, 2021)

In the end the doxxer ends up being fat and the kid ends up being a skinny autist.


----------



## elite_club (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Protistology (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 29, 2021)

i watch this when i get sad


----------



## What the shit (Aug 31, 2021)

I will always love this video. By far one of the funniest videos I've seen in a long time.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 15, 2021)

Enjoying fireworks at Disney






Enjoying beer in a grocery store


----------



## SuiSui1 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## What the shit (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Wormy (Nov 21, 2021)

Still not cancelled after 10 years.




"You ain't got catfish sandwiches than can compete with a chink at a rodeo!"
"In the immortal words of Willie Dynamite, I'd rather rape a watermelon!"


----------



## FatalTater (Nov 21, 2021)

Nothing better than Liquid fart spray prank on Grandma to watch in the wee hours of the morning. From Lendy Lux


----------



## Digital_Disaster (Dec 10, 2021)

Hold my beer! Watch this!









						massive bonfire explosion fail!
					

For licensing or usage, contact licensing@viralhog.comDont try this at home or anywhere else for that matter




					youtu.be


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Open Window Maniac (Dec 10, 2021)

This is my absolute favorite YouTube video. It never stop being funny.


----------



## Lee Crabb (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm not even a SCP fan, but I've been binging The Rubber videos before bed like this one.


----------



## Makov Pitt (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## BattlefieldRadio (Jan 7, 2022)

Hands down the best of wingsofredemption 









						30 Minutes Of WingsOfRedemption Reading Troll Names And Troll Donations
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 17, 2022)

I remembered watching this back in high school, and honestly, it’s still funny more than a decade later.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jan 18, 2022)

it's a whatever-wave track set to scenes from a 50s czechoslovak ww2 movie.
It looks really great besides some very uhhh theatrical deaths, as they still had tons of captured german vehicles and tanks they could use to film and even wreck, and didn't have to just coat own tanks in balsa wood.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Pee Cola (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## BellaKazza (Jan 19, 2022)

Three best videos I've seen this year:
















These are all documentary style videos with A1 editing and the subjects are very interesting to me.


----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (Apr 29, 2022)

The one true Gronk.


----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (Jul 1, 2022)

This made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 27, 2022)




----------

